# 6 month old keeps licking her butt? is it worms?



## amber fletcher05 (Mar 31, 2009)

the past 2 days she will lick her bottom for about 2 minutes...then an hour later again, and so on. could it be worms? or maybe irritation for diarrhia she had last week?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Is she coming in heat?

It could also be intestinal parasites, fleas, or anal glands.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

or a UTI. 

I'd bring her in to the vet. Bring in a stool and a urine sample.


----------



## amber fletcher05 (Mar 31, 2009)

She's not in heat..

If it continues ill take her in. she hasnt touched it as much the past day and half.

thank y'all


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

It could also be allergies. Basu used to do this when the pollen count was high.


----------



## amber fletcher05 (Mar 31, 2009)

Just an update. It was allergies. But she did get a bacterial infection around her vagina but after two weeks of meds she is better now. I give her allergy medicine now 2x day and the biting of her butt and legs have almost completely stopped


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would give some probiotics to get her flora back to normal after the meds.


----------

